# (Fireworks) "Leinwandumgebung" verändern



## DrEvil (22. Mai 2006)

Moin,
folgendes Problem, ich habe nach langer Zeit Fireworks mal wieder gestartet.
Nun bot sich mir folgendes Bild, anstelle der grauen Leinwandumgebung (also alles was nicht Leinwand ist) ist jetzt alles weiß, und das macht sich sehr schlecht beim arbeiten, weil es einfach nur stört.

Weiß jemand wie man die Leinwandumgebung verändern kann?

Vielen Dank!

MfG Eric


----------

